# Could you take the life of another?



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Now this is a tricky questions as there are so many variables to consider but lets try to keep it simple.

If taking the life of a stranger meant saving the life of two others would you do it if there were no legal repercussions? and could you do it with little to no moral dilemma?


----------



## misstress002 (Nov 16, 2010)

i could probably do it without hesitation or guilt, But there does have to have a reason or motive to it. (Like revenge, or money) I wouldnt kill people just to kill them.:laughing:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

The Moral Dilemma is always one that is present with me,Yet in defense of those to whom i love greatly and for a cause of worthy endeavor...one that is _Just_....I would indeed,yes...


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I think unless you've already killed someone (unlikely) then picking any option other than the third one seems illogical.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I think unless you've already killed someone (unlikely) then picking any option other than the third one seems illogical.


Now that is very true but I thought for those that are emotionally excessive even about things as meaningless as animals they would know that killing a person would likely be beyond them. Meanwhile you have those that may be overly angry and hate filled that may think of a human being as little more than an insect. Plus if you are emotionally detached and looking at it from a logical perspective one life is worth less than two and if they are all strangers it should be an easy pick, of course I neglected to mention the method of killing, I am sure if it were bare handed that would have a much bigger impact then say a push of a button or a pull of a trigger. Watching someone die and causing the death of a person while related can have very different impacts on people.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Right now in a completely rational mind set. If really really really really necessary I could take the life of another. But knowing myself if I killed someone it would be to protect others. And I still would feel bad. I have the type of mindset that saids "There has to have been something else I could of done....."

Although killing is not something I would ever think to do. Ever. Even doing something that could indirectly could cause someone else death to me is still wrong.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Two people who aren't connected to me as well? Personally, saving two strangers for killing one strangers doesn't seem worth the effort. 

If I did not intervene one person would be left standing, if I did, two people left standing. I've only saved one life if I kill the stranger. If all lives are equal of course.

It simply does not matter to me, strangers are strangers.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> Now that is very true but I thought for those that are emotionally excessive even about things as meaningless as animals they would know that killing a person would likely be beyond them. Meanwhile you have those that may be overly angry and hate filled that may think of a human being as little more than an insect. Plus if you are emotionally detached and looking at it from a logical perspective one life is worth less than two and if they are all strangers it should be an easy pick, of course I neglected to mention the method of killing, I am sure if it were bare handed that would have a much bigger impact then say a push of a button or a pull of a trigger. Watching someone die and causing the death of a person while related can have very different impacts on people.


Your logic is sound, but there really is no way to know what you'll do, there have no doubt been very loving soft spoken people who have killed others to survive. There have probably been cold hearted monsters that can't/couldn't even pull a trigger to kill another person. I don't care how many violet games or movies or thoughts you've had (or lack there of) you just flat out cannot know what you'll do. I'm sure many members of the Donner Party thought they could never eat a person (an extreme example but one nonetheless) and there are plenty of trained soldiers that have "accidentally" shot high or low when they first get into combat.

edit: So I would say everyone has the capacity to kill, but you can't know that it'll be without hesitation or without guilt until the time comes.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, of course.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

As an INTJ I have already thought about this and if that time comes I could without hesitation or remorse. :tongue:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I like to think that if the situation called for it, I would be able to kill a person. I've never had problems with the concept of death or dying, even when it happens to close friends or relatives. It's just another part of life. Since I follow a very unique and personal set of ethics and no moral code, and since I'm typically a great person to have around in a critical situation, it sounds like something I'd do. But since I have no experience in this, I really can't say for sure.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I could definitely do it depending on what factors surrounded the situation. I would never kill someone for no reason. But I can't say that this would be done with no hesitation whatsoever or that guilt/remorse would 'destroy' me.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

No, I have no right to, plus I wouldn't want it to be done to me, so I'd give the benefit of the doubt to the other person.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I knew the INTJs wouldn't have a problem :crazy:


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

Sitting here, high and dry, I would say no under no circumstances. But I know enough about human nature to understand that such absolute statements are impossible.

After all, if you can get an ordinary family guy to chop off the head of their neighbours or to release the gas in the gas chamber i would say nothing is beyond humans.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, I'd see if that one person was better than the two.

Say, that one person is a mix between jesus and Obama.

And the two people are satanist meth-addicts...

I would kill the person/people less likely to have a positive influence on society.
BUT, since there's two people, the odds are in their favour.

In the end, I probably wouldn't have any remorse killing someone or someones.
I'd prefer an easy method of dispatch, nothing that would take too much effort.

[I removed this sentence because it made me sound insane...]


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm already a murderer for intentionally poisoning my unborn child, and if I were to ever kill again, I suspect I would kill myself along with the other person. I can barely live with myself as it is, knowing what I have already done.

Also, I accidentally killed my great grandmother, because I didn't think someone that strong could die of a cold, and she kept hugging me that last Christmas I had with her, knowing that I was sick. I didn't try to stop her. I was her favorite, and she was mine.

The only two human corpses I have ever touched were the oldest and youngest of my family, and both of them died because of me.

I held my great grandmother's cold hand, after she wasn't there to feel it, when she was in the casket at the funeral, because I felt strangely compelled to be allowed to do it one last time. It wasn't the same, because it wasn't her anymore. 

I pried my baby's body out of the toilet on a bamboo skewer with the intention of making a special box and burying it, but when my ex didn't even want to see it, and seemed not to care at all, I touched the strange unformed shape of my baby's body, and put it back in the water, too horrified with what I had done to realize that I would regret not giving my beloved child a proper funeral. I never told anyone in real life. The only people who knew were my ex, his mother, and his ex-girlfriend, and they had all been through it before. Abortion was against my values even when I did it, and it broke my heart that I would ever find myself in a situation where something so horrible could seem like the lesser evil. If I had it to choose again, I would have escaped into the woods and lived like a primitive animal with my child, to avoid the corrupting influences of civilization, and to keep my baby safe from its violent, perverted father.

I know I couldn't handle having anyone else's blood on my hands, regardless of the reasons. I don't even eat animals or kill bugs. I just can't.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I am not a killer, but I could be made one.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

If someone posed a threat to my family, I would do whatever it took to stop them, even if it meant ending a life. And I would sleep well that night.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> Now this is a tricky questions as there are so many variables to consider but lets try to keep it simple.
> 
> If taking the life of a stranger meant saving the life of two others would you do it if there were no legal repercussions? and could you do it with little to no moral dilemma?


In that situation, I think I would have to be in such a situation before I could make a choice like that.

Generally, I would never kill someone unless it was the only choice left to defend myself or defend others who were in imminent danger. I couldn't kill out of malice, I certainly couldn't murder in revenge and I wouldn't kill in self-defence or defending others if there was a non-lethal way of doing so.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

No, its not about the lives; its about the murdering. Do something evil to stop something evil; no I won't become like them, even if it were my own life, that's something they can't take away from me. I made up my mind about this sort of thing a long time ago (while watching deathnote XD) that I wouldn't kill someone under any circumstances... though, If it were someone I cared about more than my own values, I think I would (though, currently no such person exists). No, that's not true; in a real situation there's always option number 3.


----------



## bobz (Dec 2, 2010)

if necessary. As in a life threatening situation, etc


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Could; wouldn't.
In a real situation, there would be far more variables, though.


----------



## Dancnonthestars (Dec 27, 2010)

Nears said:


> Right now in a completely rational mind set. If really really really really necessary I could take the life of another. But knowing myself if I killed someone it would be to protect others. And I still would feel bad. I have the type of mindset that saids "There has to have been something else I could of done....."
> 
> Although killing is not something I would ever think to do. Ever. Even doing something that could indirectly could cause someone else death to me is still wrong.


I totally agree.


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

I would like to say that if I were in such a situation, I could muster the strength to do what needed to be done, or what was the most practical thing to do, but in all honesty, I probably couldn't. So, no, I don't think I could knowingly take the life of anyone in any circumstance. I have a problem killing insects, even. 

Of course, I wouldn't know for sure until I was in that situation, however.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, if I had to, and I would feel guilty about it.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I didn't vote in the poll because I was torn between "Honestly I couldn't say unless I was in the situation" and "Yes but it would likely destroy me"


I would kill if the sake of self-defense but it would be a last resort option. And I may still regret killing the other person even if I knew if was the only option to survive. What if I later found that there was a way to save myself without killing the other person. The other person may have done something heinous but they're still a human being. I think this is why I'm opposed to the death penalty. Even people who perform heinous crimes have the potential to turn their lives around. 

Sad to say, I could see myself killing a couple of strangers to save the life of one family member. The strangers' lives have just as much inherent value as my family member's life but I feel a sense of closeness to my family, not towards a stranger so the life of a family member is more important to me *personally*. I feel compelled to protect my family members to a great degree, even at the cost of destroying myself, whether if be physically or psychologically.

Honestly, though, there's no way to really be sure what I'd so until I'm faced with the situation. I may think I'd kill someone in self defense or to save a loved one but in the real situation, I may just freeze and end up fleeing the situation or getting killed first. I'd like to think that I'd never kill anyone except in self-defense or if I thought it was necessary to save someone else, but there's no way I can be 100% certain of that. Who knows, I could develop some personality disorder like antisocial or sadistic that gives me the urge to kill.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

In self-defense, I could and without remorse. It would be the last resort. In real life, as has been said, there are many variables and killing is usually not necessary. There's enough of martial arts and self defense training behind me, that I don't need to 'kill' in order to save myself. I can disable pretty well. But if it came down to it and all other means were exhausted, I would do it and without guilt.
In defense of people I love, I would do the same.


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

I would do it if the life of someone I loved was on the line, but as for a total stranger no I wouldn't. Only a psychopath could kill a random stranger for no reason with literally no guilt. It's very easy to say yes on here when you're safe behind the computer screen but in a real life situation I'd say 99% of the people who said they could wouldn't be able to.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

sooo... am i the only person who wants to kill another just to see what it feels like?


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> sooo... am i the only person who wants to kill another just to see what it feels like?


Are you on about killing a random stranger or someone who has wronged you? Also what is your position on killing animals?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

humans are little more than animals in my opinion and I meant just killing in general for no rhyme or reason


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> sooo... am i the only person who wants to kill another just to see what it feels like?


I'd want to kill someone for the sake of trying to get away with.--And I've imagined what it'd feel like while not actually desiring to kill someone for the sake of that.-- I still wouldn't just kill someone with no other reason at all.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Also, have you ever killed anyone? Why or why not?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

yes good point I think the idea of being able to commit the perfect crime greatly appeals to me and may be the stronger point on my fixation when it comes to this subject

*no i have not, probably out of lack of being able to think through the scenarios well enough to be confident in my ability to not get caught


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't fantasize about killing people. Thats just mean.


I only plan about plots they will really really really hurt someone. Killing is out of my range.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Read _Crime and Punishment_. You'd relate.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

it would have to depend on the situation, if it were strangers. the most common example of this dilemma is the subway train analogy: there is a train coming and the tracks split off into two, there is no way to stop the train or reverse the train, but you can flip the train to whichever track you want. on one track there are two people tied down, on the other track there is one person tied down. would you act and flip the train over to the one person or would you be unable to respond due to hesitation in taking a life? 

for me, i could do it. but that is a highly specific situation. if the situation parameters were something to that affect, i could kill a person by whatever method was available to me in order to act and get the most gain out of the situation. if the situation parameters involved choosing someone to sacrifice (without being allowed to choose yourself), i would not be able to choose who, but i would be able to kill them. 

in any situation regarding the protection of my family i would be able to kill almost anybody else in defense of them, if the situation warranted death. for instance if someone were to attack/try to kill my wife or our partner i would probably instinctively react by trying to do as much harm to them in as little time as possible, due to the extreme protectiveness i have for my family. 

those are really the only situations i can think of that would prompt this behavior from me. in any normal, unexceptional circumstance, i would not be able to kill another person. for any selfish motivation, i would not be able to kill another person. for revenge, anger, greed, jealousy, i would not be able to do it. i am more likely to be hurt by those emotions than to hurt others with them. the only emotion i could kill another out of i think would be protection/loyalty to my family. i think if i ever had a child those feelings would probably be magnified times a thousand.

i am thinking this might be an unusual answer for an isfj...


----------



## HerSquirreliness (Jan 20, 2011)

I imagine that if I were to get really pushed to the edge, I could take someone else's life. It would most likely be a situation where my life or the life of someone I care about was in danger. Otherwise, I couldn't imagine so much as hurting another living being (unless it's a black widow or a brown recluse...).


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm really not sure if i could take the life of another person.It would have to depend on the situation i'm in.If i or a member of my family were in danger,and killing someone meant that we would survive,i might consider it.


----------



## Maverick45 (Dec 30, 2010)

In self defense sure, no problem.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes. Not that I'm psychotic or anything, but I have somewhat hoped for a situation like this to come up before.


----------



## nadezhda (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes---in self defense or if the life of someone near me was in imminent danger.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

I've never done it.. but it depends on the situation
If it's for the better good then so be it, I'd never do random, unnecessary, meaningless killing though
It's just not right
Though life is shit on a platter
I have no right to take another person's life


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Why not? There are some people out there who just gotta die.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Noble4 said:


> Why not? There are some people out there who just gotta die.


Please explain!!! Are you saying that there should be an 'eye for an eye'.These people who you say 'just gotta die',are you referring to mass murderers,terrorists,people who torture and kill others,and child killers.If so i agree that these parasites ought to be exterminated,albeit in a humane way.The executioners do not need to be put in the same category as those who they are sparing the rest of society from.If i could be a vigilante,bounty hunter,i would rid the world of this scum myself.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> Please explain!!! Are you saying that there should be an 'eye for an eye'.These people who you say 'just gotta die',are you referring to mass murderers,terrorists,people who torture and kill others,and child killers.If so i agree that these parasites ought to be exterminated,albeit in a humane way.The executioners do not need to be put in the same category as those who they are sparing the rest of society from.If i could be a vigilante,bounty hunter,i would rid the world of this scum myself.


Of course man. When I say some people I do mean all those scum you talk about.

I don't know dude. I can see myself killing anyone and I wouldn't care if they have done nothing wrong.
I'm just not that kind of person but I can see myself doing it. Easily.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh thanks for clarifying your point of view.I couldn't kill someone unless i was defending myself or my family,or administering the lethal injection to some of those scum mentioned above.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> Oh thanks for clarifying your point of view.I couldn't kill someone unless i was defending myself or my family,or administering the lethal injection to some of those scum mentioned above.


True dat......


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

If the stranger was an evil person threatening to kill the two others, then yes; I believe the adrenaline rush and fight or flight instinct would allow me to kill him. However, if it was just a matter of taking one random life in order to save two others, then no. I cannot justify taking the life of an innocent just to save another... though I would probably still take another's life to save the one I love.


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes I would. Having the option to save two lives and not taking it is pretty much the same as killing them yourself, in my book. Kill one person with your own two hands or kill two without them...that's pretty much what it boils down to.


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think I'd have any real issues with following through although the thought of completely ending one's conscious with all their built up memories of experiences and knowledge going to waste annoys me.
I'm very fascinated to know what it feels like, though, as psychotic as that sounds.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

You bet. Of course I don't mean I walk around shooting people, but if either me or my loved ones were in danger, I'd rather kill than be killed.


----------



## CompassionsAdvocate (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't know for certain, but I strongly believe that it would be outside the realm of possibility for me. I have actually discussed non-lethal violence with numerous people and I believe so strongly is pacifism that if I were to be attacked (with fists, a knife, a gun, whatever) I would not be able to accept that diplomacy had no chance until I was so badly injured that I could no longer fight back, at which point it no longer matters. The only situation I could see myself ever engaging in violence would be in the defense of another (I would be willing to put myself in much more danger than others, whether I knew the person or not), and even then I could not kill.


----------



## Jidoasfdojais (Apr 2, 2011)

I think that if I kill a stranger, I can get over it by the end of the week, no more then two weeks. If it were someone who wronged me, I would not feel much remorse, but I cannot really say unless I have done it, and I probably will not.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I honestly couldn't tell you. I would have to be in a situation like this to know what I'd do. If a situation like this did ever present itself to me, I would assume that basic animalistic survival instincts would take over, and what ever happens, happens. I'd probably be blacked out at this point, and my subconscious would be making the decisions.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't say. I'd probably hesitate for about 50 years or so trying to determine why two lives are better than that one life. I guess it would depend on who I liked best.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I voted for the top option only because it was the closest to my real thoughts on the subject. I could kill someone were the circumstances right and I know that while I might regret it, it would not destroy me. Actually most likely I would be able to rationalize it somehow. That being said I have no intention of ever going out and killing anyone or anything for any reason. I am merely psychologically prepared to do so if absolutely necessary.


----------



## Slack (Apr 4, 2011)

The only situation I could see myself doing something like that is if I, or anyone I knew, were at risk of being killed. Knowing how often I go over things in my head however, I'd probably feel bad about it afterward and start thinking about who the person was and what could have drove them to that point. So if not running high on adrenaline, normally I'd never be able to take a life. Nor would I want to.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

"potentially."

That's my answer.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

If I were to say that I sought to join the military as a means to gain approval for sanctioned murder would that make me a bad person?


----------



## Jessy Lashway (Jun 11, 2011)

Every life has a purpose. Now, that does not mean that the purpose of one life will not conflict with mine. My own objectives will have to be met, so under such circumstances I could and would take a life. 

(On a side note, I'm in the process of enlisting into the United States Marine Corps. If I am unable to live by the above standard, I will have problems with my commanding officer, no doubt.)


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Jessy Lashway said:


> Every life has a purpose. Now, that does not mean that the purpose of one life will not conflict with mine. My own objectives will have to be met, so under such circumstances I could and would take a life.
> 
> (On a side note, I'm in the process of enlisting into the United States Marine Corps. If I am unable to live by the above standard, I will have problems with my commanding officer, no doubt.)



All factions of the military shot me down based on medical criteria, so best of luck to you especially with what I've heard about the standards imposed on marines. Also as I am currently watching Deathnote again I enjoy the avatar, mikami was a great character, I hate him though seeing as how it's his fault light was caught.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I could easily kill many people if I hated them and felt that they deserved it.

As a determinist, I don't _think_ that anyone 'deserves' to be killed and I know that killing them would be wrong but it would _feel _right. I'd be eliminating a source of stress.

edit :


> If taking the life of a stranger meant saving the life of two others would you do it if there were no legal repercussions? and could you do it with little to no moral dilemma?


I didn't read the OP, I only saw the title. I would not kill 1 person to save 2 or more people, at least not on the basis that more people are being saved than killed. I think you would be justified in killing one to save another if the person being killed has a more painful life or if none of their loved ones will grieve as much as at least one friend or family member of the other person will but it's not a numbers game to me, the death of one person is no worse than the death of 2 million since I don't think that the happiness (the only thing that makes life worth living) or suffering of different people can be aggregated.


----------



## Jessy Lashway (Jun 11, 2011)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> All factions of the military shot me down based on medical criteria, so best of luck to you especially with what I've heard about the standards imposed on marines. Also as I am currently watching Deathnote again I enjoy the avatar, mikami was a great character, I hate him though seeing as how it's his fault light was caught.


I'm sorry to hear that. Are you unable to correct the medical conditions? A lot of things can be waivered, if you've had the right surgeries and what not.

I'm a huge Deathnote fan. Teru Mikami was my favorite character until the last episode. Have you see the "live action" movies?


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

_All murderers are punished unless they kill in large numbers and to the sound of trumpets.
-Voltaire _


----------



## Anadalya (Apr 5, 2011)

If someone I held dearly was in danger, the aggressor would die. Plain and simple.

I have never encountered such a situation of course but I have a vigilante view on things. So if they were psychotic enough to try and kill my friends or family then I will do the world a favor and save maybe a few more lives by taking one that is too depraved to even live their own lives properly. Perhaps I had done them a favor, since they cannot control their insanity, as it is an unbalanced mind. Then again, thou shalt not kill. "Father forgive me for I have sinned... But I must sin for the protection of my people, so I shall forgo my stained soul for the purity and safety of theirs." A quote from Rurik, a character of mine. 

I am not very sure if I would or would not try and restrain them to take them to prison. My take on prisons is disgust. Some men or women actually have it better in there than out, preferring it. It is a place of punishment and nothing else I believe. Of course there is the occasion when an innocent is imprisoned, but all plead innocent so you never know. That is a conflicting matter. If the prosecuted conducts more than one offense I think it is best to take them out of the picture for others safety. Because obviously they are not going to change.

I have thought of what it would be like to take a life though. Frankly it makes me sick to my stomach, I hate causing pain, both physically and mentally. All I have to do is think of that and how much I value my own life, then how if the stranger has a life or family as well. Or even to look upon someones face, would I falter, seeing the eyes of another sentient being. The spark of life extinguished in the blink of an eye by my own hand. 

To me, the reprisal of living with the murder would be punishment enough.


----------



## Soros (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes. It'd be the most rational thing to do.

*EDIT:* Maybe I should've specified that I'm refering to OP's scenario. Killing people is generally not the best option.


----------



## basher83 (Jun 22, 2011)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> If I were to say that I sought to join the military as a means to gain approval for sanctioned murder would that make me a bad person?


I would not say that would make you a bad person. I think it would make you a psychopath looking for a legal outlet for your mental illness. Which is completely normal psychopathic behavior.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

basher83 said:


> I would not say that would make you a bad person. I think it would make you a psychopath looking for a legal outlet for your mental illness. Which is completely normal psychopathic behavior.


Yes that was the same conclusion that I had reached. Good thing it was only a hypothetical situation right


----------



## basher83 (Jun 22, 2011)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> Yes that was the same conclusion that I had reached. Good thing it was only a hypothetical situation right


Exactly. I am in the military so that makes me a . . . . hmm wait a sec


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't think I could. I'm a pacifist.


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> If taking the life of a stranger meant saving the life of two others would you do it if there were no legal repercussions? and could you do it with little to no moral dilemma?


Or I could let them all die.  The answer is inseparable from the context of stiuation situation and people involved.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

It's probable. Not in a neutral state of mind, but yes.

I believe we're all capable killers_._ It's just a matter of setting off the right triggers, and everyone has a trigger...


----------



## virtual (Feb 20, 2014)

I would do it for self defense and if the two people are going to be killed by a third, I would kill the third to defend them if needed. I am also a veteran so...


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah.

A simple yeah.

No hesitation.

No regret.


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't _think_ I could, but I would need to be in the situation to truly know.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd have a lot of trouble weighing human lives against each other on such a small scale as 1 for 2, though in the plainest sense there's less loss of life if I do it. I don't think I'd have a problem taking out a home intruder, however, since I don't actually have any moral issue with it and I rarely flinch when confronted. Seeing people in fictional settings hesitate at critical moments makes me want to smash my head against a wall.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Under the stated situation, I would have no issues taking the first life, especially if I could do it in the way I wanted (quickly and without needless suffering).


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

See my thread on using lethal force for self-defense.


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

I could if a good reason was presented, however I wouldn't take a life without thinking it through... I wouldn't murder someone out of pure rage, only if it's the best course of action.


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Only in self defense. I don't own a gun. I figure in that hypothetical situation that someone breaks in my house, I would wound them until they couldn't leave. Then I'd call the police. I don't think I could live with myself if I actually killed someone.


----------



## antisocial sociopath (Mar 23, 2014)

If i absolutely had to I could do it without feeling guilt


----------



## Hexakin (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes without a doubt. I should add that I don't think of this lightly. It's just that I'm fully aware of what my values are, how much I care about the people who are dear to me and I stand behind those values. So for me it just becomes completely irrelevant how I feel about doing something horrible when this means I can save two people close to me. So yes in some sense it would be 'easy' for me, despite what my own emotions would be.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll do what I must to ensure my own safety, and possibly that of those around me.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> Now this is a tricky questions as there are so many variables to consider but lets try to keep it simple.
> 
> If taking the life of a stranger meant saving the life of two others would you do it if there were no legal repercussions? and could you do it with little to no moral dilemma?


Sorry, but I don't subscribe to these moral math problems. All I know is the line is somewhere between 0 and 1,000,000. Does that mean I could murder someone if it weren't a life of death situation? Not sure how that'd happen but, knowin' myself, it's probably naive to think otherwise.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

It would always be a big moral dilemma if any innocent person is involved. And I don't know if I could shoot somebody in war, just because they are on the other side. 

BUT, I wouldn't feel remorse for killing some people. Like Dexter said, some people don't deserve to live. He was taking out the trash. Humanity is not some eternal quality. Just because you are human in form, does not make you human. So I don't really see a lot of these people as human. I would actually save a mosquito before them. Like the guys Dexter killed, I personally wouldn't do it, because that isn't me, but I have absolutely no problem with it, and actually support it.


----------



## Azereiah (Mar 25, 2014)

In defense of myself or of innocents, I would fight, and stop when the aggressor stops. Whether they die in the process is their problem, not mine, and I won't bother mourning their decision to risk death.

In the event that I were placed in a position of power requiring that I choose between one innocent or two innocents dying, I would choose the one without hesitation and beg myself for forgiveness later, with the help of vodka.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## Prismira Vex (Dec 26, 2013)

If you attempt to physically hurt me, and I can't run and can kill you, you're dead. I will do my best to make it as painful as possible . Otherwise, I'd rather not.


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

Context is everything here, it's a stupid question just asking someone "would you kill?" because you're not going to get a simple yes or no, I'm quite unimpressed with the poll options actually. For example, if I was in a trench and I had the choice of firing at the enemy or getting fired on for cowardice, I'd aim forward. And I have no problems with inadvertently killing a man who assults me. Whoever throws the first punch...

Those are the only situations i can think of though...


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

If there was a do nothing option, that's what I would choose. Who am I do determine who lives or not anyway? If all of these people were strangers, I really wouldn't care if I had to choose. Anyway, I would just do nothing, and whoever dies will just die.


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

I'd kill if it meant I would be better off.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Well I could. But I don't know if I would.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

yes i would if it will save 2 people


----------



## Flame1280 (Jun 24, 2014)

No idea I could say it depends on the situation but even if I or someone I knew was under life threatening circumstances I cant be 100% sure...if I did it would probably be like in movies where the new guy hesitates constantly before doing it.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

I voted _"Honestly I can't say unless actually in the situation"_, but yeah... probably. Under the right circumstances/with the right motivation. Most people would, if it was a matter of survival.


----------



## abstrus (Jul 22, 2014)

I would if they deserve it


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Sure. I've already killed thousands in my lifetime.


----------



## Aizhas (Jul 19, 2014)

If I had to kill one innocent person to not be killed, I'd most likely do it


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

As long as there was a blatant defense situation where I was sure I was saving the life of another (Or a family member or myself) who was being threatened by someone, I would definitely be okay with attacking and potentially killing this person with no hesitation. I like the concept of ambiguity in humans and their actions for the most part but in those situations I feel like it would have to be black and white, then I could justify the action.


----------

